# Probeleme mit Xml + DTD



## Guest (10. Mai 2007)

Hallo,


ich habe hier ein XML_Datei und eine DTD Datei.
Wenn ich die XML mit JDOM paren möchte erhalte ich folgende Ausgaben.


Hallo
Hallo1
Hallo2 : note
08:11:50,107 ERROR TextWriter:97 - can't serialize doctype yet
Hallo3


Habe ich mit dem TextWriter irgendwas alsch gemacht, dass er nicht kontrollieren kann, ob die XMl-Datei mit der dtd-Datei übereinstimmen?

Hier der Code:


```
public void addXml(File xml) throws JDOMException, IOException, XMLDBException{
		XMLResource document = (XMLResource) col.getResource(xml.getName());
	    if (document != null) {
	    	//this.log.error("Das Dokument ist schon vorhanden");
	      throw new IllegalArgumentException("Das Dokument ist schon vorhanden");
	    }
	    else {
	       	org.jdom.Document jDomDoc = (new SAXBuilder(false)).build(xml);
	    	DOMOutputter outputter = new DOMOutputter() ;
	    	System.out.println("Hallo");
	    	org.w3c.dom.Document w3cDoc = outputter.output(jDomDoc);
	    	System.out.println("Hallo1");
	    	document = (XMLResource) col.createResource(xml.getName(),
				"XMLResource");
	    	System.out.println("Hallo2 : " + w3cDoc.getDoctype().getName());
	    	
	    	document.setContentAsDOM(w3cDoc);
	    	System.out.println("Hallo3");
	    	col.storeResource(document);
	    	//this.log.info("Document " + xml.getName() + " inserted");
	    }
	}
```



Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen?


Danke schonmal


Gruß

Alaska


----------



## Guest (10. Mai 2007)

Diese Zeile löst diesen Fehler aus.


```
document.setContentAsDOM(w3cDoc);
```

Woran kann das liegen?

Jemand eine Idee??


----------



## Guest (10. Mai 2007)

Oder ist es irgendwie möglich, dass er diese DTD Zeile in der XML-Datei einfach überliest und einfach in eine XML_Datenbank schreibt. Mein Problem ist nämlich, dass ich eine XML_Datei in eine XML-Datenbank schreiben möchte, und diese DTD Zeile wird leider immer gelöscht, sie muss aber umbedingt vorhanden sein.


Gruß


----------

